# SemiFinal #2 USA vs Puerto Rico 7PM Sat Espn Classic



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is really the most important game of the tournament.The entire purpose of this event is to qualify for the Beijing Olympics and the winners of the semifinals accomplish the objective.PR beat Canada because they caught fire from behind the arc.Other times they took lots of crazy treys.So long as we do a good job of defending the arc we should win this game easily.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

this game should be a lot closer than the earlier game vs PR. if im the USA, i wouldnt watch any rape of the 2nd, 3rd or 4th quarter of the PR game. a team's mentality and approach can change drastically when they really have something to play for. PR has a shot to go to Beijing and thats enough for them to get the motivation and the cajones to pull off the upset. USA needs the mentality of respecting their opponents and focus on their running their tempo.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

As long as we don't come into the game overly confident and underestimating Puerto Rico, we'll dominate.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Puerto Rico just annoys me for some reason: I hope this will be a good beat down


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

I think if Carlos Arroyo is contained, this game's in the bag. If USA loses it'll be because they beat themselves.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Will this be on ESPN 360?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Puerto Rico just annoys me for some reason: I hope this will be a good beat down


Their team has an arrogance about them. Especially Arroyo.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Puerto Rico just annoys me for some reason: I hope this will be a good beat down


Um.... maybe...








:|


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

PR came to play today. 
Amare > Dwight


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

My picture doesn't look incredibly crisp.PR could be even closer if they could resist the urge to hot dog


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

PR playing well righ tnow only down 8. US looks flat in the half court


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hope PR thinks it's a good idea to stay in that press


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God these refs just suck


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

FIBA officials are schmucks

neither of those last two fouls were correct. if anything that foul on Redd should have been on the PR guy shoving off


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I have an awful hard time figuring out how that's a foul on Redd.Falcone was banging him right out in the open floor


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

referees and las vegas. not a good combination for the NBA in the recent news


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Bill Walton is getting more and more ridiculous by the moment


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Walton can't pronounce dengue fever...Two syllables billy boy deng gee


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

do these officials have a clue what's going on? even the obvious calls are late. and how is that not a blocking foul as Chauncey drove to the lane?!?!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

James abused Ramos...then the steal off the trap


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wtf with these commercial breaks in the middle of the game!!!


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Score update please ...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Kobe is simply amazing


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Attila said:


> Score update please ...


80-55


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Click on this for the gamecast Attila.You'll have to click on the flashing icon<TABLE class=smallResults id=lmc_270_lateResu_tab_0 cellSpacing=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">USA vs PUR </TD><TD align=right><!--&CMS Link Name=linkToLiveScore--> </TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Our three point shooters have really caught fire the gamecast says we're 18 of 29 on threes.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

michael redd is unconscious... as is miller... save some for tomorrow, boys


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Diable said:


> Click on this for the gamecast Attila.You'll have to click on the flashing icon<TABLE class=smallResults id=lmc_270_lateResu_tab_0 cellSpacing=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">USA vs PUR </TD><TD align=right><!--&CMS Link Name=linkToLiveScore--> </TD><TD class=last>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all it does is take me to the BBF homepage, Diable


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

the graphic has the link in it...the *live now button* is java script and you can't copy and paste it.I have no idea why it's got the bbf link in it.It was just supposed to illustrate what you clicked on after you got to the page
Boxscore


----------

